# NFC App Project



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello developers! I am putting together a team of developers to help on a app that will make NFC use easier for everyone. My idea was that the application will let users scan NFC tags within the application, and be able to create tags. The tags that users create can be used to share contact info and etc. Please feel free to email me at [email protected] if you have any questions. I dont have a lot of experience in android coding, but I really think this app would help NFC move forward!

UPDATE: I made a project on Google Project Hosting. Heres the link, feel free to join the project!








http://code.google.com/p/nfc-for-android-making-tags-easier/


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

That's a pretty good idea... what phones (besides the Nexus S) have an NFC chip anyways?


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

roman said:



> That's a pretty good idea... what phones (besides the Nexus S) have an NFC chip anyways?


Doesn't the GSII and Sensation? Also methinks the G2X but I'm not too sure on that one...

Edit: just searched and looks like only the GSII has NFC... That happens to be what I am going to replace my Epic with


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, Im aiming the project currently at the GS2 and the Nexus S. Of course, when other devices get NFC, the project will be expanded.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

Galaxy S 2 and Nexus S are the only Android phones currently available with NFC. However on that note, the Aussie Galaxy S 2 (where I'm from) doesn't have NFC. Samsung doesn't like us very much









I am willing to offer my services as a tester if needed. My Nexus needs some NFC loving, especially as our public transport authority hasn't built an app to use it as a SmartRider (nfc bus pass).

Edit: not sure exactly what you have planned but this guy over at XDA has a pretty neat NFC tasks app: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=980741


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Galaxy S 2 and Nexus S are the only Android phones currently available with NFC. However on that note, the Aussie Galaxy S 2 (where I'm from) doesn't have NFC. Samsung doesn't like us very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the support. I read the XDA link but that app is about half of what I want to create. That project looks closed source and is also a paid app. Thats a big no no for me. I will contact you once I finish the alpha build, and if I need more than local testers. Thanks!


----------

